# Microtech Mini-Socom Elite



## Shinkengata (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is the Microtech Mini-Socom Elite model, which i aquired a few weeks ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







This Particular knife is the Microtech Mini-Socom Elite Manual opener in green camo with partial serrations. It retails for around $125 The blade is 154CM and is dated as "01/2004". The Handle is made of 6061-T6 Mil-Spec Aluminum and the pocketclip is 301 Stainless Steel. I like the 154CM steel. It seems to be very rugged and capable of holding an edge very well. The overall symmetry of the knife's construction is a refreshing departure from the minute inconsistencies i notice in other factory made knives.

The knife itself is an excellent size for EDC. The blade is 3.40 inches, which is under the California limit of 4 inches, which makes it legal in that respect. The Overall length is 7.75 inches open, and 4.35 inches closed. I like the reversed Pocket clip, it suits my "deployment" technique better than the normal pocket clip position.

Now, let me point out a few characteristics of this knife that make it an ideal EDC for me personally. 

The first attribute is the shape of the handle. The pointy butt of the handle, where the lanyard hole is located, is ideal to use as an emergency glass breaker, and although im quite sure it wasn't made for that, i've never been much for rules. If it works, use it, i always say. It also makes a good kubotan, or tool to attack pressure points and weak spots. There is a way of holding the knife when it's closed that is very comfortable for this.For those of you who own a SOCOM or MINI-SOCOM, you'll have to play around with it and figure it out, because i can't really describe the grip that well and this computer doesn't wanna upload pics from the camera.

The second attribute is the design of the knife that allows you to open it with the flick of the wrist. This is a technique that takes hours of practice and drilling to perfect, so not everyone will be able to just pick up a knife and open it with a flick of the wrist. Of course, it also depends on the knife. You can't just pick up a Case Stockman and open it like that. This "flick of the wrist" opening is useful in situations where the adrenaline level is high, because you lose fine motor function in such a state, and you probably won't be able to thumb open the knife using the stud.

The third major attribute that makes this knife an ideal everyday carry knife for me is the grip inserts. Naturally, these enhance the grip the hand has over the handle, but what many may not realize is that these grip inserts are designed to help maintain grip even when the knife is drenched in a liquid (i.e. Oil, Water, Blood, etc..) . They also serve well to file the nails with, as well as a surface to strike matches on.

These are the things i have found so far with this knife. I plan on keeping this as my EDC for a good long time to come, and im sure there are other uses that i will discover further down the road. The flat and slim profile of the knife itself makes it very comfortable to carry, as well. All in all, i'd have to say this is one of the most ideal EDC pocket knives i have ever owned.


----------



## TonyU (Jun 4, 2005)

I have one. I'm happy with it.
The only complaint I have that I was only at the time able to get it satin finish only.
I got it when they first came out and some finish were not available at the time.
Oh, BTW mine is an auto.


----------



## Shinkengata (Jun 4, 2005)

senseibones said:
			
		

> I have one. I'm happy with it.
> The only complaint I have that I was only at the time able to get it satin finish only.
> I got it when they first came out and some finish were not available at the time.
> Oh, BTW mine is an auto.


Autos are nice. I can't carry any of the ones i have, however, as they are illegal here in Cali. I have a Robbie Dalton DCC123 Swing Guard Automatic, and a Microtech Mini-UDT, both of which are autos, and i keep them put away.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice review! And...nice knife!

U da man!

 :asian: 
(bowing to my sensei  )


----------



## TonyU (Jun 5, 2005)

Shinkengata said:
			
		

> Autos are nice. I can't carry any of the ones i have, however, as they are illegal here in Cali. I have a Robbie Dalton DCC123 Swing Guard Automatic, and a Microtech Mini-UDT, both of which are autos, and i keep them put away.


Shhh. we'll keep that between us.


----------

